# storing rugs



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Stack 'em on shelves, put them in rubbermaids, buy a good hanging rod for blankets.. Maybe rubbermaids for the off season blankets and a good commmericial hanging rod for the blankets currently using like: 
Easy-Up® 24" Swing Arm Rods in Horse Blanket / Cooler Racks at Schneider Saddlery
Or 
European Horse Clothing Rack | Dover Saddlery

OR you can make your own by getting narrow 2.5 foot long poles and drilling them into a wall..


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Shelves are far from mouse proof the tubs are a good idea although I think buying enough would get costly. Currently we've got 3 shavings bags (the big ones) full of out of use rugs plus another big bag of repairs out!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I store my off season ones in a trunk I have as nightstand, they are in vaccum bags so they don't take up much room, or they are hanging on something like caseymyhorserocks put up when in season.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I use those bags where you suck the air out of and it shrinks down! I tried the XL cube and fit 2 QH heavy rugs into one.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

The vacuum bags sound like a great idea!!!! It may be a little time consuming getting them all in there but it would be so worth it - mouse proof and space efficient! Probably cheaper than rubbermaids too. I'm definitely going to be doing that this year!


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

What they said ^^^ and also Ziploc makes huge bags you can store them in. Storage Solutions: Ziploc® Brand Big Bags That's what mine are in. Its simple - just wash them, waterproof them if they need it, and sit on the bag to get the air out and it helps make them way more stackable with taking way less room up. Make sure you use blanket safe detergent if you wash yourself!!!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

oooo i like the big ziplocks!


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

I just went and checked - So in an XL size Ziploc from the above link (that I have been re-using for about 4 years given only washed blankets go in it) I have my 2 mini pony sheets, and my Quarter horse's cooler, sheet, and medium. It all fits in one bag, perhaps due to my anal retentive folding  I hope this helps. I used to keep them in tack trunks as the barn they were at each allowed one per stall - but they took up so much room in the aisle, and were obviously not air tight. The vacuum and ziploc bags are less conventional but are air tight and take up like 1/10 of the space, and I haven't had any issues with mice getting in to them, although it would be possible. If you have that many blankets, I wish you God speed!! LOL


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the idea of the vacuum bags! Isn't it peppermint that is supposed to deter mice? How rocking would it be to pull them out for winter, and them still be minty fresh!!
Must google the mint idea.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

We don't have anywhere NEAR as many blankets as you - only 5 - but we do the Ziplocks and stack them on a porch swing hanging in the barn  good Burt cushions! In the winter we just don't put them in the bags. But we have 3 barn cats. No mice.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I just posted this in responce to a question in the tack room thread but thought I would post this here since its applicable. 

At my old barn they use these exact same racks and we just designated one stall as the "Blanket room" and these racks just lined the wall. Because we hung them up so high and the grain room was next door, we put the barn cats water and and bed under the hanging blanket, and we hever had problems with mice. 

I love and swear by the Swinging Rug Rack from Dover. Because the racks are square and not simply long and skinny they help to keep the blankets shape, and they make it SOO much easier to flip through your hanging blankets. The square rack keeps the whithers and back part straight so it doesn't get all crumpled
http://www.doversaddlery.com/swinging-rug-rack-3-arms/p/X1-27065/

I hung a chicken lamp above them and am using a bathroom heat bulb to help dry them faster in the spring and fall rainy seasons, or I turn them inside out to warm the blankets up in the winter. (Don't use the infrared bulbs for chicks; infrared doesn't heat up fabric or evaporate the water as fast.)

All of these blankets are 84" which is why they're hung so high:


----------

